# 

## piotrek88

Witam.

Mam problem.
Mianowicie, robię samodzielnie remont w domu.
Wybrałem ziemię 30CM w dwóch pomieszczeniach, dom podpiwniczony, i okazuje się że po usunięciu starej wylewki 2CM, i wybraniu ok 22-25CM ziemi.
Skończył się fundament. Nie ma ławy, a ziemia pod fundamentem jest nasiąknięta.

Chciałem dać podsypkę 5-10CM, styropian 10CM, wylewkę 6-7CM
Tylko trochę tym fundamentem się zaniepokoiłem, stare drenaże przestały działać był wewnętrzny i zewnętrzny - kończył się fundament i zaczynała się drena. Wewnętrzny już dałem, ale woda przecieka od zewnątrz i podmywa od kilkunastu lat fundament, budynek z lat 70tych.

I trochę się boję z zewnątrz odkopywać żeby ściana nie siadła, czy dając drynę z zewnątrz muszę dać na równo ze spodem fundamentu tj. 200cm poniżej gruntu, czy np. na wysokości 100-120cm wystarczy ? Tak aby nie naruszyć zbytnio stabilności budynku, i izolacje przeciwwilgociową można skończyć na tym poziomie ?

Ściany nośne również z dwóch stron zostały podkopane.
W piwnicach m.in w kuchni, była ziemia wysokość do sufitu 180CM, chcieliśmy dać podsypkę styropian i beton, ale przy wybieraniu ziemii okazało się że ściany nośne są tylko 15CM poniżej gruntu, a żeby dać podsypkę, styropian i obniżyć z 10CM aby głową nie jeździć po suficie trzeba było wybrać 30CM ziemii minimum.

Ściana stoi na ziemii ale jest z dwóch stron odkryta ta ziemia i gdyby napór był większy może ją wyciskać na boki ? No ale jak zrobi wylewkę to ten beton i podsypka będą ją trzymać ?

----------


## piotrek88

No nic trzeba działać dalej, dam podsypkę i podkład betonowy z 4CM na to styropian i wylewkę.

Będę miał w domu wylewkę poniżej fundamentu, żeby tylko fundament nie zaczął siadać jak odkopie z zewnątrz, bo na szybko filary jakieś trzeba było robić.
Może ta wylewka będzie co ten mur trzymać, bo narazie to dom jest w powietrzu.
Miałem nie robić podkładu betonowego ale tam w piwnicy gdzie fundament minąłem to trzeba pewnie dać, żeby tę ziemię coś trzymało spod ścian.

Ale czy to jest normalne, że fundament kończy się 20CM poniżej podłogi. z zewnątrz jest co prawda 200CM w ziemii ale od podłogi wydawało nam się że powinien być niżej, czy to normalne że tak jest ?

Z zewnątrz kopać do samego dołu czy np do połowy, jak radzicie ?
Fundament jest na bardzo niestabilnym podmytym podłożu więc bezpieczniej byłoby odkopać np. 100CM a dół zostawić w spokoju ?

----------


## MiśYogi

Znam kilka rozwiązań takiej sytuacji. Piszę "znam", bo mam spore wątpliwości. Ale skoro nikt nie pisze, to podpowiem.
Są środki wiążące podłoże, ale podłoże powinno być sypkie, nie żadna glina, robi się zastrzyki z tego środka i masz związane podłoże pod fundamentem. Środka nie znam, nie stosowałem, znam z opowieści.

Można też robić zastrzyki z betonu, robi się odwierty, wstrzykuje beton. To działa, tak się na przykład chroni zabytki. Znam takie obiekty, udało się je uratować, jaki koszt? Nie wiem.

Wersja trzecia, to dodatkowy fundament na zewnątrz, z 2 m od obiektu. Na nim stawia się podpory drewniane z solidnych bali, podpiera ścianę podporą o przekroju trójkąta, co 1,5-2 m. Po takim podparciu ściany można odkopać fundament i zrobić dodatkową opaskę betonową. Widziałem taką akcję, ludzie pukali się w czoło, a udało się uratować budynek, pomimo dużego ruchu samochodów obok, nic nie popękało, chociaż budynek miał solidne pęknięcie i nadawał się do rozbiórki. Jednym słowem, został uratowany.

Widziałem też sytuację odkopania fundamentu bez podparcia. Jak się można było spodziewać, ściana miała później pęknięcia, chociaż się nie zapadła, właściciel miał sporo szczęścia.

----------


## piotrek88

Dzisiaj widział te ściany znajomy tynkarz co pracuje na budowach, i mówi że śmiało odkopywać - to jest gruby fundament, nic nie siądzie, można odkopać z dwóch stron.

Bardzo dużo kamieni w tym fundamencie. W jednym miejscu pomiędzy kamieniami jest ziemii trochę zamiast zaprawy.

Na początek dam trochę podsypki i zrobię beton to trochę powiąże te ściany, będzie on poniżej fundamentu, ewentualnie podbiorę trochę ziemii pod fundamentem, aby ten beton zaszedł tak z 5CM pod fundament, może wówczas to trochę wzmocni całość,  na to dam folię i styropian

----------


## מרכבה

więcej jak 0,7-1m nie możesz naraz podkopać. a murarz może sobie gadać.
Nie dość że pie ... to jeszcze naraża Ciebie na większe problemy nie mając kompletnie wiedzy w tym zakresie 
coś tam gdzieś widział.
Całego fundamentu naraz nie możesz odkopać,  na docelową głębokość podbicia nową ławą .
Musi być wyżej jakieś 10-20cm nad krawędzią obecnego dolnego położenia "fundamentu" 
Podbijesz fragment 0,7m i przesuwasz się dalej, oczywiście aby się kamienie oderwały się od "fundamentu" daj po dwa ceowniki z każdej strony ścian
złącz śrubami a pod "fundament" daj dechę 4-7cm i po obu stronach po 2 zastrzały górą

----------


## piotrek88

Dzisiaj miałem drugiego fachowca i mówił że tu to nie trzeba żadnego podbicia, kopać do samego spodu dwie ściany, jak będzie widać że kończy się fundament to dać drenaż, zrobić izolacje, i zasypać, i potem kolejne dwie ściany.

Wiedzy w tym temacie nie mam w ogóle, a jakie niebezpieczeństwo istnieje przy odkopywaniu,  ściana może osiadać, pękać ? Czy cały budynek może siadać ?

Bo jak dam izolację, styropian, to ta ziemia co później obsypię fundament już tak nie będzie chyba trzymać ? No nie wiem...

----------


## MiśYogi

Ja Ci napisałem, co się może stać przy odkopaniu fundamentu. Pęknie Ci pięknie ściana od dołu do góry i będziesz miał problem czy to rozbierać zupełnie czy jakoś ratować? Słuchaj kolegi, odkopujesz krótkimi odcinkami, robisz wylewkę, czekasz (wg mnie chociaż z tydzień) i odkopujesz dalej. Trochę to potrwa, ale na raty tak musi być, jeśli wybrałeś taką tanią metodę.
Jak nasypiesz ziemi, to już jej tak nie zagęścisz, jak jest naturalnie, dlatego grunt pod wylewany fundament odsłania się nie za głęboko, tyle, ile trzeba.

----------


## piotrek88

> Ja Ci napisałem, co się może stać przy odkopaniu fundamentu. Pęknie Ci pięknie ściana od dołu do góry i będziesz miał problem czy to rozbierać zupełnie czy jakoś ratować? Słuchaj kolegi, odkopujesz krótkimi odcinkami, robisz wylewkę, czekasz (wg mnie chociaż z tydzień) i odkopujesz dalej. Trochę to potrwa, ale na raty tak musi być, jeśli wybrałeś taką tanią metodę.
> Jak nasypiesz ziemi, to już jej tak nie zagęścisz, jak jest naturalnie, dlatego grunt pod wylewany fundament odsłania się nie za głęboko, tyle, ile trzeba.



Szczerze powiedziawszy to ja przed napisaniem tematu bym podszedł do tego ostrożnie, ale ojciec jest zdania że nie może się nic złego stać przy odkopaniu fundamentu, ciężko będzie go przekonać bo on wie wszystko "najlepiej". A jeszcze było dwóch "fachowców" i powiedzieli tak jak on myśli, więc podejrzewam że przekonać się nie da, ale gdyby jednak, to proszę jeszcze o dokładniejsze wytłumaczenie bo nie załapałem.

"odkopujesz krótkimi odcinkami, robisz wylewkę, " - gdzie tą wylewkę miałbym zrobić ? z zewnętrznej strony ? nie rozumiem tego zdania

Obecnie fundament z zewnątrz ma głębokość ok. 205 CM (ściana północna), i minimalnie poniżej tej głębokości będzie wstępna wylewka na podłogę 5CM, na jaką zatem głębokość radzilibyście odkopać ten fundament ?

Ojciec nie chce słyszeć o podbijaniu fundamentu.

Mam zdjęcie strony wschodniej domu z zewnątrz, tak żeby to trochę zobrazować, ściana o której mowa to północna, nie mam foto ale z to zdjęcie myślę do zobrazowania wystarczy.



Co ciekawe fundament po domem nie jest robiony w poziomie, w środku na dole są 4 pomieszczenia i korytarz, i fundament w ostatnich piwnicach ze strony północnej kończy się ok 220cm od sufitu, podobnie ściany działowe, zaś od strony południowej fundament jest głębiej i kończy się ok 260cm od sufitu

Jak był postawiony ten dom nie było podłóg, była sama ziemia, i pierwotnie do sufitu było 160cm, a że jak ktoś wyższy nie dał rady się wyprostować to się wkopali 20cm i było 180cm, a że ja mam 180cm i uwadzam o kinkiet to chciałem jeszcze obniżyć 20cm, a żeby dać styropian i podsypkę to kolejne 20cm.
Tak więc biorąc pod uwagę zamysł budowniczych że na dole w kuchni ma być wysokość 160cm to ten fundament jest ok, bo wówczas był od środka od strony północnej 60cm w ziemii a od południowej 90cm w ziemii i odpowiednio z pola, 200 i 100cm poniżej gruntu.

Na dom ponoć był plan ale był postawiony całkowicie inaczej, gdyby był budowany według planu byłby fajny domek.
Po schodach na górę normalnie nie wyjdziesz bo masz nad sobą schody na strych wysokość do nich to 150cm.

Wracając do teraźniejszości, tak myślę czy może być w ogóle podłoga poniżej fundamentu, czy można wylać beton na podłogę tak żeby zaszedł 5CM pod fundament tak jak chce zrobić ojciec ? Czy jest to dopuszczalne, inaczej - czy nic się nie stanie jak tak będzie ?

----------


## Wicher77

Ja to u siebie robiłem etapami każde pomieszczenie dzieliłem na 4 części, a przegłębiałem się ok 70 cm pod fundament i do tego miałem mnóstwo wody. Każda ćwiartka zbrojona i szalowana z ostrogą (zbrojenie wypuszczane dalej na zakład). Wszystko zależy od gruntu, stanu fundamentu i jego obciążenia. Ja u góry miałem dom z bali wiec jakiś sił skupionych nie było, jedynie ciężar ścian fundamentowych piwnic. Jedynym minusem tego rozwiązania jest to, że wyszła odsadzka grubości nowego fundamentu, u mnie wyrównana odsunięta ścianą GK. Jak widać na zdj musiałem sobie radzić z wodą studnią depresyjną. Z zewnątrz podobne rozwiązanie, a potem pozostałe izolacje i drenaż. Trzeba uważać ściągając naraz wszystkie warstwy wraz z wylewką w środku budynku, poniżej, a nawet równo z zerem fundamentu. Nie ma on w tym momencie oparcia i parcie gruntu (szczególnie jeśli jest sypki lub miękoplastyczny)z zewnątrz może ci go wypchać do środka.

----------


## MiśYogi

Ja Ci powiem tak. Gdyby to był mój dom, to bym odżałował te kilkaset złotych (czy więcej) na ekspertyzę kogoś, kto się zna, przyjedzie na miejsce, zobaczy, podpowie i podpisze stosowny dokument na ten temat, biorąc pełną odpowiedzialność. Znajomy murarz co najwyżej się zdziwi, że coś się  posypało.  :wink: 
Na forum może ktoś podpowiedzieć, jak to technicznie wykonać, ale zobaczyć to musi ktoś sensowny na miejscu. 
Dom jest niepopękany, to dobry znak, ale nie wiadomo, jaki jest stan gruntu pod domem, jeśli woda hula sobie od długiego czasu?

----------


## wojtusp

Podobne mam zdanie co MiśYogi. Wiele prac budowlanych można samemu zrobić. Ale akurat takie roboty związane ze starymi budynkami są trudne. 
Każdy krok radzę dobrze przemyśleć. Tu jest przykład nieprzemyślanych robót : Katastrofa budowlana  lub co gorsza w skutkach (pomimo obecności osoby z uprawnieniami !) : Runęła ściana remontowanego...

----------


## piotrek88

Witam.
Zaczęliśmy odkopywać fundament z zewnątrz dwie ściany, mamy już 130cm w dół i zastał nas deszcz, dokończenie w poniedziałek.
Jak narazie grunt przylegający do ściany jest bardzo twardy więc trochę się obawiam jak się odkopie do końca fundamentu.

Mieliśmy dawać styropian ale chyba zrezygnuję i dam go od środka ? Czy to dobry pomysł ?
Z zewnątrz na styropianie ściana pewnie straci już zupełnie podparcie, a że nie ma ław, to wydaje mi się że bezpieczniej będzie dać go od środka a od zewnątrz tylko przemalować desbretinem i dać folię kubełkową, wtedy ten grunt może coś dociśnie do ściany ? A styropian miękki to nie wiem ?

Jakie rozwiązanie będzie lepsze z tym styropianem ?

Fundament w ziemii jest nierówny i są miejsca gdzie jest prawie sam drobny kamyk, którego można wydubywać, więc ciężko będzie w poniedziałek wyczyścić te ściany.

----------


## מרכבה

> Mieliśmy dawać styropian ale chyba zrezygnuję i dam go od środka ? Czy to dobry pomysł ?


 zły... ponieważ nie jesteś wstanie zachować ciągłości izolacji. Widzę że bierzesz sprawy w swoje ręce. To dobrze.
Ale nie podkop głębiej jak spód fundamentu!!! 
Oczywiście musisz dać twardy styropian np hydropian 150kPa te minimu 10cm to przy robocie samodzielnie absolutnie skromne minimum socjalne.
To właśnie docisk gruntu do ściany nie jest wskazany, ponieważ ściana przenosi dobrze ścisk, ale na 99,999 % nie jest zbrojona i nie jest wskazane obciążać ją 
gruntem.

----------


## piotrek88

Cały problem w tym że z tą ciągłością izolacji to i tak będzie problem.

Bo podłogę w pomieszczeniu mam poniżej fundamentu więc z zewnątrz styropianu nie mogę dać na poziomie podłogi bo musiałbym podkopać poniżej fundamentu.

Druga sprawa to łazienka która będzie w tej ziemii może być ogrzewana okresowo, w przyszłości może w ogóle.
Ściana fundamentowa ma ok 60CM więc kiedy ja nagrzeję taką ścianę aby ciepło doszło do styropianu, a ściana była ciepła ?
Czy ten styropian od zewnątrz w tym przypadku przyniesie jakiś efekt cieplny ?

W domu były kiedyś 2 piwnice, z jednej robię łazienkę druga zaś zostaje piwnicą więc to drugie pomieszczenie będzie nieogrzewane, czy jest tam więc sens dawać styropian z jakiej kolwiek strony ?

----------


## מרכבה

Nie bardzo może być podłoga niżej jak fundament, trzeba to podbić i pogłębić ten fundament .. 
Strata bezpośrednio w grunt z środka domu jest nie duża ...
 

akurat domek z piwnicą też podobna technologia .. tyle że pustak żużlowy, ale piwnica też beton ... zobacz sobie na wartości liczbowe ...
Przy izolacji rzędu 30-40cm dom osiąga wartości standardu pasywnego...

----------


## jajmar

> Wracając do teraźniejszości, tak myślę czy może być w ogóle podłoga poniżej fundamentu, czy można wylać beton na podłogę tak żeby zaszedł 5CM pod fundament tak jak chce zrobić ojciec ? Czy jest to dopuszczalne, inaczej - czy nic się nie stanie jak tak będzie ?


To jest niedopuszczalne, zrobienie podlogi narówno z fundamentem jest niebezpieczne - podkopanie fundamentu to proszenie sie o problemy. 
Problem może wystapic za chwilę lub za rok czy dwa. 
Chcesz mieć piwnicę to zób podbicie fundamentu to że ojcicec nie chce to nie jest argument. 

To co robisz (grzebiesz przy konstrukcji budynku) jest SAMOWOLĄ budowlaną i do czasu wystąpienia awarii nikt oczywiście jeje nie zauważy a co jak coś pójdzie nie tak ?

----------


## מרכבה

Oczywiście że śliska sprawa, ja podpowiadam jak to zrobić aby się nie zawaliło ... 
ale jeśli jest parcie ... osób jak "tatuś" który widać pojęcia  nie ma to ...się właśnie prosi o kłopoty.
Typowe sporne myślenie ...  pisałem już nie raz koledze Piotrkowi co i jak ...
ale ojciec widać jak satrapa dzierży temat. 
Znając życie odkopią na kozaka większą część piwnicy, w środku odkopią niżej fundamentu ... booo płocoo ła na coo po kawałku.
Już w Krośnie był nie tak dawno taki przypadek ...

----------


## jaxon12

A może wykorzystałbyś matę bentonitową? Nie ma znaczenia czy masz tam już coś wylane czy nie. sprawdza się w każdych warunkach i masz pewność odnośnie uszczelnienia. Tutaj masz opis mniej więcej jak to wygląda:
http://blog.technologie-budowlane.com/mata-bentonitowa/

----------


## MiśYogi

Piotrek88 podnosi mi ciśnienie, chyba się bardziej przejmuję o niego i ojca, niż oni sami. :-\
Niech piszą, zawsze to jakieś doświadczenie, dobre czy złe, nieważne. O niepowodzeniu dowiemy się z gazety.

----------


## מרכבה

Kolega Piotrek zadał pytanie, to jako dobre duszki radzimy jak zrobić bezpiecznie.
Źle jest przyjęte że pan "juzek" od płytek wie najlepiej ... bo przecież on buduje ... kurcze to tak nie może być... człowiek studiuje lat 5/6(7 semestrów 1 przerwy i 4 kolejne)... tylko dla zabawy żeby się dobrze bawić ... przyjdzie taki chłopek roztropek i zacznie się mądrzyć bo mu się raz udało, drugi raz ...
http://www.krosno24.pl/informacje.php3?id=7567 w zasadzie jako "krośnianin" wiem gdzie to było ... 
Zrobi sobie po 70cm i nic się stanie ... dobry cement zapoda i po dwóch dniach będzie mógł dalej robić ... na I 42,5R

----------


## piotrek88

Dzisiaj przyjeżdżam z pracy, a ojciec odkopał fundament przy okazji go mijając.
Dwie ściany mamy odkopane, ciężko jest to malować disprobitem bo kamienie wypadają.
Wziąłem więc kompresor i pistolet do konserwacji, i tak fukałem, ale nie jest w stanie tego dobrze zrobić.
Są "wżery" gdzie brakuje ściany z 15cm w głąb.
Pomalowałem pierwszy raz disprobitem później ojciec wpadł na pomysł żeby to pianką załatać, no to my załatali tak "po łebkach" potem znowu disprobit mi się w ogóle tej pianki nie chciał złapać, no ale nic styropianu nie będziemy dawać na to, zresztą jest tak dziurawo i tak krzywo że się nie da, z folią będzie ciężko. Na zdjęciach tego tak nie widać, na żywo wygląda to gorzej.

Trochę z obawą wchodzę do tego rowka, ławy zostały minięte i z zewnątrz i z wewnątrz teraz.
Mieliśmy dzisiaj skończyć te dwie ściany i zasypać ale się nie udało.

Jak dam od środka styropian i będę chciał przykleić do niego płytki to muszę go kołkować do ściany czy wystarczy sam klej styropian, siatka klej i płytka ? Utrzyma to tak czy oderwie styropian od ściany ?

Odnośnie jeszcze fundamentu to przy tej nierówności ściany i tych "dziurach" to odnoszę wrażenie że ta ziemia otaczająca ścianę dość twarda mogła ją i to nawet solidnie trzymać, teraz jest odkopane półtora ściany jutro ojciec ma dokończyć kopać drugą ścianę, tę najgorszą i najgłębszą północną, najbardziej przesiąkniętą pod fundamentem. Obym się mylił...

Kurcze te kamienie z fundamentu tak się sypią, pod spodem błoto, woda, a tyle ton to utrzymuje. Ile taki dom może ważyć ?

----------


## מרכבה

Ty się módl do świętego Liboriusza z Le Mans .. gdzie kościół pod jego wezwaniem jest w Padebornie.
Jeśli Twój ojciec odkopał niżej niż spód fundamentu to prosi się o problemy ! 
Odpier po prostu manianę jeśli zszedł chodź 1cm niżej posadowienia fudamentu. 
Ile dom może ważyć ? około 5 ton na 1mb muru ... !!! 

Ja nie mogę ... to styropianem się przejmujesz ? czy kołkować ...  :bash: 
Narobicie kaszany ... no obym się mylił ...

----------


## jajmar

Ale wariactwo. NIe odkpuj wiecej tylko zasypuj masz dom na pochyłym terenie od jutra opady na podkarpaciu masz dziure do spodu ławy wystarczy lekki deszcz żeby podmyło dom. 
Równanie dziur pianką też orginalne.

----------


## מרכבה

Wariactwo do kwadratu ! mówić prosić i tłumaczyć ! rób powoli po 70cm podbijaj fundament na odpowiednią głębokość. 
To nie ... ojciec kozak z nad "Donu" co tam jakieś głupie inżniery będą gadać ... 
Z tego co pisał to już głębiej niż spód "ławy" w tym terenie buduje się bez ław fundamenty ...  :bash:  przynajmniej tak było ...
Jak nie potrafi z ojcem gadać to niech go przyprowadzi przed oblicze forum ... i niech sam czyta!

----------


## SeRgEi

Panowie mam podobny problem temat rowniez na forum z dnia dzisiejszego ale pomocy brak. Do kogo zgloscic w sprawie ekspertyzy geotechnik czy raczej do kogos z fizyki budowli.. u mnie sprawa wyglada tak ze ponizej gruntu ok 20 cm fundament ma barwe brunatna pomaranczowa i sie kruszy przy uderzeniu dosc mocno na ok 2-4 cm wglab. Podejrzewam ze zostal wylany na starym powojennym fundamencie bo jest wezszy od tego ponizej

----------


## מרכבה

Sergei bez foto nie rozbieriosz ...

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/fundamen...e,14_2040.html

----------


## wojtusp

Do wypełnienia dziur w betonie proszę zastosować zaprawę reprofilacyjną jakiejś firmy, tym się różni od zwykłej że jest bez skurczowa i szybkowiążąca. I robimy to przed zamalowaniem masą bitumiczną. Wystarczy sam klej do styropianu, jeśli podłoże jest przygotowane wystarczająco. I proponuję ocieplać od zewnątrz, bo wtedy ściana fundamentowa będzie znacznie rzadziej narażana na przemarzanie, co wydłuży jej trwałość. 

I mam poważane wątpliwości czy ta masa bitumiczna położona na tak nierównym podłożu spełni swoje  zadanie, ochrony przed wilgocią.


PS. I jeśli ściany są w dobrym stanie (cegły nie popękane, mocna zaprawa) ściana fundamentowa jest betonowa , to w przypadku przekroczenia wytrzymałości gruntu nie powinna wystąpić nagłe zwalenia. Tylko zacznie się do pęknięć ścian,stropów więc należy to dokładnie obserwować. I oczywiście nie dopuścić aby woda dostała się do wykopów, bo to już na pewno uplastyczni grunt.
Ale tak czy inaczej duże ryzyko  awarii.

----------


## מרכבה

http://products.kerakoll.com/catalogo_dett.asp?idp=7382 ale widać wsio po kosztach ... kolega z branży drogowej to stosuje ... 
jeśli nie wprawna ekipa po 15 min można wiaderko wyrzucać ... bo już związane ...  :jaw drop: 
Oczywiście że się nie zawali .. tylko popęka co ma popękać ... grunt niczym plastelina zostanie wyduszony z pod muru ... ile dom zniesie  2 - 3 cm osiadania ...

----------


## piotrek88

Ojciec nie uznaje internetu, chyba że coś jest po jego myśli to tak.

W środku zostało podkopane grubo poniżej ław fundamentowych tj. ok. 10-20CM.
Z zewnątrz miejscami max do 3-5CM poniżej.

Mamy odkopane dwie ściany a właśnie zapowiadają deszcz na jutro i pojutrze.
Nie jest dobrze.
Tu było jeszcze ciekawie zrobione, woda z rynny szła do starej nieczynnej dreny a co za tym idzie cała woda z dachu szła pod dom. I to tak trwało z 15lat na pewno. A kto wie czy nie 30.

To już nie powiem bo ja mam 26  :smile: 

A że woda od jakiegoś czasu (10-15lat ?) zaczęła się przelewać to ojciec kupił drenaż z rurek 50tek przeciął beton koło ścian i wpuścił je do kanalizacji.
Tyle te rurki co on dał były tuż pod wylewką a w ostatniej piwnicy na równo, i woda z dachu jak już nawodniła wszystko co się dało, betony wszędzie mokre, nigdy nie wysychały to wówczas została odprowadzana do rury kanalizacyjnej, no ale ojciec się cieszył że nie ma wody więc było jego zdaniem było dobrze.

Byłą ciekawa sytuacja kilka lat temu, ojciec wsadził do rynny wąż, odkręcił wodę na full, mamy dość duże ciśnienie 8 bar, i tak się lało z pół godziny i było dwóch sąsiadów, brat i szukali my gdzie ta woda idzie, do fosy nie, do studni nie, na nizinie nigdzie nie wylewa, no to ojciec stwierdził że kret może dziurę gdzie zrobił i ta woda gdzieś w teren idzie, nikomu nie przyszło na myśl sprawdzić że jeśli odpływ idzie w nieczynny drenaż a jest połączony z drenażem wewnętrznym i zewnętrznym budynku to może zalewać dom, no ale to już nie istotne.

Kurcze wczoraj w nocy nie mogłem spać, dzisiaj też pewnie będę miał problem.
Styropianu z zewnątrz nie dajemy, jak przystawię styropian to jest tak krzywa ściana że boki styropianu leżą a w środku brakuje 15CM albo na odwrót.

Ojciec nie chce nawet tych dziur zatkać twierdzi że to strata pieniędzy, i na tej stronie północnej już nawet pianką my nie łatali.

Odnośnie tej izolacji to cała nadzieja w folii kubełkowej, bo w to mazidło to nie wieże za bardzo na tak kamienistej ścianie.
No i jutro deszcz, pojutrze deszcz - nie wiem jak to zrobimy.

W środku wylewkę pod styropian od 2 do 6CM my już zrobili ale też to tak poniżej tych fundamentów - trochę nie za bardzo chyba.
Na to folia styropian folia i wylewka 5CM

Jest jeszcze taki problem że "ława" tutaj o szerokości fundamentu była oddzielona papą, i ona po ostatniej wylewce będzie 10CM powyżej podłogi, i tu też problem, no same problemy.

----------


## מרכבה

Ale nikt Ciebie nie straszy ! tylko nie grzeszysz majątkiem i nie stać Ciebie na błędy !
Jak byś miał kasy jak diabli węgla to możesz się bawić .. 

Grunt jeśli odkopiesz mocnej z drugiej strony to puści, wyobrażasz sobie aby ciężki ceglany dom stał na wałku z ziemi ? 
Jedyna nadzieja że całość w raz osiądzie, a nie że siądzie tylko naroże. 
Ty patrz na tynk czy nie pojawiają się ryski każdy problem od razu się pojawi w tynku.

----------


## jajmar

Jak spać nie możesz to przynajmniej zabezpiecz te wykopy przed opadem. Od gruntu do domu oprzyj deski na to plandeki do tego wodę ze zbocza skieruj poza obrys wykopu. 

Ja życzę szczęscia będzie potrzebne po tym co czytam.

Co do foli kubełkowej to nie jest izlocja. Jeżeli chodzi o ocieplenie to sie robi tak  :ohmy: dkopujesz FRAGMENTAMI potem czyścisz rapujesz (tynk cementowy) i do tego kleisz styropian lub styrodur.

----------


## MiśYogi

Piotrek88, robisz odprowadzenie wody opadowej, zabezpieczasz, co się da. Ojca nie wsadzisz w kaftan, a "wie lepiej". W zasadzie tutaj wypadałoby zgłosić sprawę do nadzoru budowlanego, ojciec naraża nie tylko siebie.
Jak mówią inni, obserwuj pęknięcia. Jeśli będziesz miał wątpliwości, przeprowadź się do rodziny, chociaż na nocki. Nie wszyscy muszą ginąć, to nie jest bohaterstwo.

----------


## מרכבה

Z tego co wynika to dom ... Przecież to tylko św Liboriusz z Le Mans i Jego wstawiennictwo trzyma ten grunt prze wysunięciem z pod fundamentu !

----------


## piotrek88

Jedną ścianę mamy już zasypaną, ale północną jeszcze nie.
Desbretin rozcieńczony wodą nie chce schnąć, trzeba będzie dać tę folię i zasypać, może pod nią kiedyś tam wyschnie ?
Wylewka w piwnicy nie chce schnąć od strony północnej, tzn. 3/4 wyschło, 1/4 zaś cały czas mokra.
Może jakie źródło gdzie od spodu jest, od strony północnej, nie jest już podkopane z zewnątrz poniżej, tylko 10-20cm zostaje muru w ziemii, ale od środka w tym samym  miejscu było podkopane poniżej z 5cm i woda z pod muru leciała, zaś w rowku wody nie ma.

Idziemy cały czas ze spadem z wykopem, na początku było minięte na stronie wschodniej, na rogu już 10cm funamentu w ziemii zostało a na końcu ściany północnej będzie 25cm betonu zostawać.
Za rok z drugiej strony mamy robić podobnie, tylko może od środka nie będziemy ruszać, bo tam jest piwnica i kotłownia, choć beton tam jest koło ścian skuty, bo jak woda spływa między kamienie po ścianie to leci do rowka. Ale przynajmniej ziemia nie jest podebrana poniżej "ław".


Dokładnie to wygląda mniej więcej tak: (strona wschodnia).

Ściana północna do połowy wygląda jest mniej więcej tak samo tylko trochę mniej podkopane od środka, i nie minięte z zewnątrz.

Ze stroną południową nie będzie problemu bo fundament jest na 1,2m, podłoga jest na poziomie 70CM, więc w ziemii zostaje 50CM, i od zewnątrz rowek kopiemy na 80CM, niżej nie złapiemy spadu do studzienki, a i chyba nie ma potrzeby niżej, także południowa strona jak najbardziej bezpieczna.
A ziemia z tej strony twarda jak skała. Więc tu nie masz żeby coś siadło, w przeciwieństwie do strony północnej i tak poza połowę, ścian wschodniej i zachodniej.

----------


## מרכבה

Jak wam jakiś drenaż przyjdzie do głowy to nie niżej jak fundament niestety... trzeba było podbijać ..
Dysperbit to placebo ! wodę ciągnie beton spodem ! jak korzeń, jemu nie potrzeba izolacji bocznej, a poziomą ...
której pewnie nie zrobicie i będzie wielka rzopa.
A szkoda ... robisz sam, nikt Ciebie nie goni to byś zrobił dobrze, ale ojciec satrapa hałupiany nie pozwoli.

Beton nie wiąże ? beton trzeba umieć przygotować, z odpowiedniego cementu, w parę godzin będzie już "twardy"
może być woda pod ciśnieniem .. a to już inna sprawa, w tedy trzeba robić szczelną wannę ..
ale tego sami nie ogarniecie ...

----------


## piotrek88

Pojawiły się pęknięcia, w dwóch pokojach pękły parapety betonowe i tynk od środka parapetu (tam gdzie pękną) w dół do podłogi.
W kilku miejscach spękała również płyta na strychu.

Mieliśmy dawać styropian i wylewkę 6cm ale ze względu na te pęknięcia damy 3cm na styropian co zbyt dużego obciążenia nie było.

Te parapety to trochę dziwne bo pękły w pokojach ze strony południowej i wschodniej, gdzie nie było ruszane przy fundamencie ani z zewnątrz ani wewnątrz. Może pękły naturalnie same od siebie ?Kiedy to nie wiadomo.
W zeszłym roku były całe w każdym bądź razie

Ojciec mówi że może od wibracji, jak robili drogę, to jechał walec ten co ubija cement z gruntem.
Były tak duże wibracje że jedna szyba poleciała, a w łazience skończyłem układać płytki to jak jechał to uciekałem z łazienki co by mi na głowe płytka nie odpadła, ale płytki całe, choć jedna na posadce pękła, ale od czego to nie wiem, może błąd zrobiłem w ogrzewaniu podłogowym, a i temperatura podłogi też jest wysoka bo 70st.C czy 80st.C jak idzie w pexa to podłoga ma z 50st.C

Te pęknięcia są niepokojące ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Te pęknięcia są niepokojące ?


 tak, musisz zakleić gipsem i mierzyć ewentualny przyrost.




> Pojawiły się pęknięcia, w dwóch pokojach pękły parapety betonowe i tynk od środka parapetu (tam gdzie pękną) w dół do podłogi.
> W kilku miejscach spękała również płyta na strychu.


 konstrukcja budzi się do życia .. pytanie jak mocno ...

----------


## adam_mk

" może błąd zrobiłem w ogrzewaniu podłogowym, a i temperatura podłogi też jest wysoka bo 70st.C czy 80st.C jak idzie w pexa to podłoga ma z 50st.C"

 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 

Adam M.

----------


## מרכבה

Adma nie dziw się .. chłopak aerobik ćwiczy.. i skacze po podłodze  :bash:  
dla betonu taka różnica temperatur jest morderstwem.  Przecież dla komfortu podłoga nie może być cieplejsza jak 27-29st chyba ze ktoś jest masochistom.
I lubi jak go po nogach na **** ciepełko.

----------


## MiśYogi

Piotrek88, przy większych pęknięciach możesz wkleić na pęknięcie prostokąt z szyby, jak pęknie, będziesz widział, że ściana się rozchodzi. Wtedy można coś konkretnie zareagować, a ojciec zobaczy, że to nowe. 
Może ta część chałupy wisząca w powietrzu pociągnęła resztę i stąd te spękania dalej? Jakieś duże naprężenia muszą być, od byle czego betonowy parapet nie pęka. Czy te odsłonięte fundamenty już są jakoś podparte?

----------


## piotrek88

Fundament jest już zasypany z zewnątrz tj. dwie ściany, kolejne dwie w następnym roku.
Ziemia była zagęszczana ręcznym ubijakiem.


Dodam może kilka zdjęć na dniach.

----------


## מרכבה

Z tego to nic ! ponieważ grunt pod domem nie może wyjść na boki, ok jest prowizorka z zagęszczeniem od zewnątrz.
Ale co od środka ? przecież dodatkowy bonus w postaci naporu gruntu od zewnątrz.



> https://www.google.pl/search?q=%C5%9...=parcie+gruntu


 to tylko dodaje smaczku całej sprawie.
Jeśli w środku grunt może "wyjechać" z pod fundamentu + obsypanie z zewnątrz = źle  :sad: 

Z tego co wiadomo, to budynek zaczyna harce.
Pisałem parę postów, rób powoli... metr po metrze.  :sad:

----------


## piotrek88

Błędem było chyba wybrnie ziemi w środku budynku ?

Od zewnątrz to chyba i tak trzeba było odkopać bo woda się lała między kamienienie przez ścianę.

Choć i tak mam pewne wątpliwości co do tej hydroizolacji czy zadziała.
U nas w okolicy wszyscy sami odkopują, już 3ci dom w tym roku w promieniu 1km

Jednak nasz fundament był najbardziej nierówny i najwięcej kamieni.

Sąsiad kopał 2m w spód, ale ile miał jeszcze do końca fundamentu to nie wiem i nie ruszali od środka tylko z zewnątrz, my zaś zaczęli od wewnątrz i potem z zewnątrz.

Ja osobiście myślałem że po wybraniu ziemii w środku 30cm, będzie jeszcze z 50cm fundamentu a tu zonk.

No ale gdbym to ja zaczął kopać najpierw bym kontrolnie wykopał pod ścianą ile tego fundmentu jest, wtedy się zastanowił co robić dalej, no ale tak zostało zrobione i tego nie cofnie.

Chciałem to po odkopaniu wzmocnić ten namoknięty grunt pod fundamentem ale ojciec nie dał dojść do działania.

Można było wybrać 10cm ziemi dać na ziemię styropian 5cm i beton 5cm


A nie podsypka 5-10cm, beton 3cm, styropian 10cm, beton 5cm.
Więc trzeba było wybrać 27cm ziemi, a jeszcze z 10cm żeby obniżyć, więc 37cm ziemi zostało podebrane.

Ojciec nie uznaje podbijania fundamentu bo twierdzi że każdy świeży beton siada, więc jak można podbić starą ścianę nowym betonem od spodu który będzie miał tendencje do osiadania ?

----------


## MiśYogi

Co Ci będzie siadać?  :Biggrin:  Niby z jakiego powodu? Wybiera się do gruntu, który jest stabilny i tam robi wylewkę. Ziemia nie siada, więc beton tym bardziej nie będzie.
I o czym Ty piszesz? jakie 3 cm czy 5 cm?  ::-o: 
Myślałem o normalnym fundamencie minimum 40 cm wysokości i szerokości chociaż z 80 cm, a nie jakieś delikatne bzdury. 3 cm to możesz sobie położyć jako elewację, a nie jako fundament.  :Smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Trzeba było zrobić tak.. wybrać od środka 1m pod fundamentem ... zalać ławę 30x60cm dać zbrojenie rozproszone.
i tak co 4 odcinek czyli za 5m następny 1m i podbicie.  2 tygodnie i cały dom stoi na ławach i odcina  od razu w poziomie podciąganie kapilarne.
Plus widocznie jest woda pod ciśnieniem i wylewkę trzeba odizolować i połączyć z zakładem z izolacją ław.
ławy można było by grubsze np na 50cm ... aby mieć 2,2m np w pomieszczeniach.
Twoje prawnuki by kwiatki na grób przynosiły że pradziad takie za je  fundamenty zrobił ..

----------


## jajmar

Jeżeli zaczyna pękac znaczy siada. Jeszcze możesz go ratować podbijaniem fundamentu zacznij od naroży i jazda jak tu pisali po kawałku. Jak są juz napręzenia w budynku to trochę jeszcze pęknie pomimo podbicia ale nie ulegnie zniszczeniu bo siadzie na nowej ławie. 

A ojca zamknij w ciemnej piwnicy.

----------


## MiśYogi

> A ojca zamknij w ciemnej piwnicy.


Nareszcie ktoś się odważył powiedzieć głośno!   :wave:

----------


## מרכבה

metr po metrze co czwarty odcinek i jak Kolega pisał narożniki pierwsze.
Jak by to było "po mszy" że Kolega piał co zrobić ok .. nabroili.
Ale pisało się przed faktem co trzeba zrobić aby się trzymało.

No ale ojciec "nie wierzy" w internety...  bez wiedzy budowlanej = opłakańskie skutki.

----------


## piotrek88

Tyle że ojciec nie da się przekonać, ja osobiście bym tak robił, a jeśli już nie podbijając to wybrał bym przynajmniej błoto z pod fundamentu i zalał betonem, no ale i na to ojciec nie przystał. Po odkopaniu fundamentów z zewnątrz, ubytki i sypiące się kamienie bym zatarł mocną zaprawą i potem malował.
No a tak desperbit pomalowany na ziemię bo ścianę ojciec nie chciał dokładnie czyścić żeby kamienie nie wyopadły wszystkie z fundamentu, a i jak było odkopane ze środka to błoto też niestety zostało pod fundamentem.

A ojciec wcale nie uważa że to przez odkopanie powstały te pęknięcia parapetów i płyty tylko od wibracji które generowała maszyna obujając grunt przed położeniem asfaltu, tylko teraz te pęknięcia zauważył.

Dzisiaj po pierwszych deszczach w jedym miejscu jakby ze ściany delikatnie zaczęła się przesanczać woda, mamy więc od środka zastosować desperbit aby uniknąć zalewania pod styropian, i ten beton 3cm zostaje, ojciec chce czym prędzej otynkować ściany i dać styropian na ten betonik i zalać 5cm na wierzch.

Teraz sobie tak myślę i żałuję, mogłem to błoto spod fundamentu w nocy wybrać i zalać betonem, ojciec gdyby widział zrobione to by chyba nie kuł tego betonu. No ale czas minął.

Jak dom waży 500ton to nacisk na 1m muru to 12,5t, na 10cm - 1,25t ?
Wymiary domu 9,5/12m
Na prostokącie 10x40cm nacisk 1,25t ?
Chyba że dom waży więcej niż 500ton ?

To jak to na tym błocie to stoi.
Chyba że trzyma jeszcze to co my nie odkopali, a jak za rok się odkopie to wtedy jeszcze szybciej zacznie siadać?
Ojciec cały czas chce dalej kopać, gdyby pogoda była lepsza to by i w tym roku odkopał.

----------


## מרכבה

Narobi biedy, to jest nie zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną koniec.
Dysperbit to izolacja przed wilgocią a nie wodą...  :bash: 

Grunt pod domem nie jest trzymany na bok !!! Budynek wyciska go niczym ketchup.

----------


## jajmar

ojciec to ojciec tamto , ile masz lat ? Tego czytać sie nie da. 

Mowisz że jakby woda się przesącza przez ścianę, poczekaj trochę to zobaczysz co zrobileś z  ojcem. Z opisów wynika ze ta woda to będzie tam się lać po ścianie.

----------


## מרכבה

Czarno to widzę. Nie dość że grunt plastyczny od wody się robi, to jeszcze ma możliwość ucieczki z pod fundamentu.
Ojciec nie może sobie ot tak szaleć ... ponieważ to już zagraża bezpieczeństwu.
Tylko podbicie profi fundamentu i złączenie murów ściągani da pewność że dom będzie stał.
http://demotywatory.pl/4403577/Kazde...ebic#obrazek-6 tak to widzę ...

----------


## wojtusp

.

----------


## מרכבה

Ciekawe co się dalej dzieje bo cisza straszna nastała.
Mam nadzieje że wszytko jakimś cudem ok jest.

----------

